# Windows 98 wont play youtube videos, HELP!?!



## Daz2007 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all, I recently came into the posession of a Windows 98 SE computer, ive got the internet up and running etc but when trying to get youtube flash videos to play the picture and sound is very jumpy and I have no idea whats causing it.The frame rate is slow, it will stutter and wont play smoothly. HELP!
I have installed all the relevant software so I dont think its that.
Anyway here are my specs:
Authentic AMD
AMD-K6 3D Processor
376MB of RAM, original 120 plus an added 256.


----------

